# مصنع خالد المورقي للهياكل الحديديه



## خالد المورقي (30 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## خالد المورقي (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: مصنع خالد المورقي للهياكل الحديديه*

[BIMG]http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/9250/p1010110i.jpg[/BIMG]


----------

